# John Deere warranty HELP



## Bscottking21 (Jan 4, 2016)

So I bought a 2011 John Deere 8335r with a full comprehensive warranty until July 2016. The tractor start spitting oil out of the crankcase breather and had a burning oil smell and also seeps oil out around one of the freeze plugs on the block. I called John Deere in feb 2016 this year to come check it out. They came out on a rainy day to check the crankcase pressure. Well you can't get the tractor out and pull a plow when it's wet and raining. They checked it anyway sitting still. Now to check a motor for to much blow by you have to put it under a full load to build turbo pressure etc.. the John Deere tech told me with the manometer test that it shouldn't move more than 2.5". It moved 2" sitting still with no load... so he said ok there's prolly something wrong, let's get it in the shop when ur done. Ok so may rolls around and I'm trying to get my tractor in, there overly busy. I tell them I want it fixed before warranty runs out. They said as long as it's here in the shop and the problem is documented it's fine. Well warranty ran out in July and the tractor is still not fixed. Finally end of September they call and say there's nothing wrong and that they installed a longer hose to drain the oil coming from the crankcase breather on the ground rather than all over the motor and front suspension. I say no , that did not fix it. I want to talk to the area rep. I met with him and he tells me well now it's out of warranty and there's nothing they will do... tractor is still sitting at the John Deere dealer right now bec I will not go pick it up until it's fixed. The John Deere rep here in north Texas is a complete joke by the way. I asked him if the oil coming all out is normal? His response was well the specs all check out on paper so yes... I mean seriously.. ? Not sure what to do now and just seeing if anyone in here has run into this problem with John Deere.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bscottking21, welcome to the tractor forum.

Remember this old adage: *"The squeaky wheel gets the grease".* You must become a "squeaky wheel". 

If your JD area representative is non-responsive, go around him, directly to JD. Your engine is obviously losing compression with all the blow-by you are experiencing. JD didn't survive in the tractor industry by building second-rate tractors. If that's how JD builds engines these days, then they deserve to go out of business.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Funny story> I had a piece of equipment come to me, FROM JD. They had installed a NEW engine and couldn't get it to fire off, it was a Yanmar engine made for JD. 
I checked it over and found no compression. They came and got it and tore it down and found there was NO rings on ANY of the pistons.. NOT 1.. just goes to show that, mistakes happen. lol


----------

